# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Variación de la temperatura y la precipitación media en España

## Luján

Nota de prensa de la AEMET: http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011...ontemperaturas

24/03/2011  .- Entre 1971-2000 y 1981-2010 la temperatura se incrementó  0,46º C en España, más del doble que la observada entre los dos períodos  de referencia anteriores, 1961-1990 y 1971-2000, que fue de 0,22º C.



El PDF: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...mperaturas.pdf

Variacion_temperaturas.pdf

----------

